# 50lb LEM tilting meat mixer



## woodcutter (Jan 8, 2016)

I've been watching prices for a LEM 25lb tilt mixer to use with my grinder. This weekend The LEM 50lb mixer showed up on CL for a good price. Does anyone have any experience with the 50 lber? I'm wondering how well it works with smaller batches like 10lbs. It looks to work like the LEM hand crank that I have now with higher sides so I think it will still work good on smaller batches.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

I have no experience with this but looked into LEM mixers. Good units but reviews say poor operation with small batches. 5Lb min on 25lb mixer. Would expect 10Lb min on 50Lb unit. A good price is worth a new toy even if used occasionally...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have no experience with this but looked into LEM mixers. Good units but reviews say poor operation with small batches. 5Lb min on 25lb mixer. Would expect 10Lb min on 50Lb unit. A good price is worth a new toy even if used occasionally...JJ


I have the 20 pound hand operated style and can PROMISE you, it does NOT work well on batches under 10 pounds at all...  But, 10-20 pounds and you'll thank yourself a million times!

Before buying, ponder this, do you have the room to store a 50 pound unit?  They are quite large.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 9, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I have the 20 pound hand operated style and can PROMISE you, it does NOT work well on batches under 10 pounds at all...  But, 10-20 pounds and you'll thank yourself a million times!
> 
> Before buying, ponder this, do you have the room to store a 50 pound unit?  They are quite large.


I have the 17lb and I know that if I make a 5lb batch it just rolls and doesn't mix. I want to use a mixer for 25 lb batches but 50lb batches would be nice once in a while. For all I know, all three sizes will work good on a 10lb batch.

This mixer on CL has been used once. The guy said he is selling it because it is too small for him. His group makes 100lb batches and he has no idea of how it will mix small batches.


----------

